# Catch up TV and BBC



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

Is it just me or did the Catch up service originally include BBC? It does not seem to now, unless I am doing it wrong. In the TV Guide I can see the little c for Catchup on several channels, but not any BBC channels. Any comments?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

It was there but the BBC had it removed when they launched the iPlayer app - found by pressing RED on most BBC channels.


----------



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

Thanks Oz - I was beginning to suspect advancing senility, so its good to know I was right. I've just tried the red button and it works fine, but it's a shame to have lost the integration with the Tivo menu. As the BBC is supposed to be more interested in providing a service than in making profits its hard to see why they needed VM to make this change, especially as it won't directly generate any profit.


----------

